

Ask HN: it is me or Google is very slow now? - paglia_s

It doesn&#x27;t seem down but really really slow. I&#x27;m in italy
======
cbhl
Works fine for me here in Toronto, Canada.

Have you tried running a traceroute and/or DNS lookup to see if anything looks
anomalous?

Was IPv6 recently enabled on your network? (Try visiting [http://test-
ipv6.com/](http://test-ipv6.com/))

